# Any recommendation for a breeder near Wyoming?



## Sindyeli (Apr 22, 2005)

We are looking for a companion dog after we just had to rehome our 15-week old GS female so feeling very raw from the parting, and highly cautious about our next choice.

we are looking at at this one





Bridger Canyon German Shepherds | Montana German Shepherd Breeders


Montana German Shepherd breeders of Top Quality V and VA German lines, hips guaranteed, affordable, 40+ years experience. Puppies tested to match your needs!




www.bcgermanshepherds.com





or a Utah farmer/breeder that raises sable GSs (we like the gentler temperament), they’re on Instagram: integratedshepherds (no website)
I know there will be red flags raised because of the “farmer” part but they were recommended to us, were very transparent when we called and asked us many questions, not pushy at all. Puppies are kept til 12 weeks old, socialized with kids, taken to places etc.


----------



## Laurie B (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a sable. makes no difference the color. Please don’t be persuaded by someone saying otherwise. He is a wild and crazy guy, I have to be the alpha at all times, and he would protect me with his life. I wouldn’t have it any other way. He is 2yrs old and we still train. Take your time.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Personally if you think a sable color is a link to temperment, you have a lot of research to do. It sounds like a well bred Lab would be a better choice or a rescue that has been fostered not a puppy. Puppies are all unique, and provide frustration and steps forward then back.


----------



## Sabre's Mom (Jul 27, 2018)

Sindyeli said:


> ... sable GSs (we like the gentler temperament), ...


My sable is the most challenging I've had, and he is my 4th GSD. I'm not complaining, as I got what I wanted, but there is nothing gentle about his temperament. He's getting close to 3 years old, and I continue to train with him several times a day, as well as formal training twice a week.


----------

